# PES 2012 nicht auf deutsch?



## M4tthi4s (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,
hab nun auch PES 2012... nur merkwürdigerweise ist das Spiel garnicht auf deutsch.
Im Spiel selber kann man die Sprache einstellen, aber nur Englisch, Türkisch, Spanisch, usw.
Noch nichtmal französisch gibts.

Hab auch schon neu installiert und den aktuellsten Patch 1.03 installiert, kein Erfolg.
Dabei ist die DVD-Verpackung komplett auf deutsch genauso wie die Anleitung?!

Vielen Dank für Tips und Hilfe


----------



## batmaan (25. Dezember 2011)

Das ist echt komisch. Bei mir ist das auf deutsch ( auf englisch ist es aber eh besser ). Aber wenn du unbedingt deutsch willst beschwer dich bei dem Laden wo du es gekauft hast, oder guck ob man dass runterladen kann.


----------



## M4tthi4s (25. Dezember 2011)

Ok Danke, da weiß ich ja schonmal, dass es wirklich normalerweise auch deutsch als Sprache zur Verfügung gibt.
Wär mir schon lieber auf deutsch. Hab jetzt auch mal an den Support von Konami geschrieben.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass die internationale DVD-Version in der falschen Hülle gelandet ist... (Wenns überhaupt
verschiedene Versionen gibt.)


----------



## Manajah (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
habe genau das selbe Problem! Habe mich extra hier angemeldet, als ich dieses Thema per Google gefunden habe.

Habe PES 2012 zu weihnachten bekommen (Hülle und Anleitung deutsch), aber das spiel ist in Englisch. Kann im Spiel auch auf Russisch und arabisch und so einstellen, aber kein deutsch. Kannst du vielleicht schreiben was der Support gesagt hat? gibt es vielleicht ne deutsche Sprachdatei oder sowas?

Grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2011)

Wei kein Mandarin? Das wäre für mich ein Grund es zu kaufen .
War da ev. vorher eine EU Demo drauf, so das Reste stören?


----------



## Manajah (25. Dezember 2011)

Nein, habe keine Demo gehabt. Nur PES 2011, das aber auf Deutsch ist.


----------



## M4tthi4s (26. Dezember 2011)

Auf jeden Fall war es die originale Version, noch in Folie, keine Auslandsbestellung.
Noch hat der Support nicht geantwortet... aber ist verständlich über Weihnachten.
Ich werd berichten, was die in den nächsten Tagen schreiben.

Und Sprachdateien kann ich leider keine finden im Installationsordner,
das wär ja sonst auch eine einfache Lösung, die auszutauschen.


----------



## Manajah (27. Dezember 2011)

So, hab das Spiel umgetauscht und ein neues bekommen. Installiert...... schon wieder auf ENGLISCH! 

Jetzt zweifel ich langsam an mir selber, ob ich irgendwas falsch mache. Wüsste aber nicht was, wie man das auf deutsch stellen soll. 

Ist ja echt zum haare raufen.


----------



## Manajah (28. Dezember 2011)

Hab nun wieder umgetauscht und wieder ein Englisches Spiel bekommen. Schon das 3te. Weiß nun aber, woran man das glaube ich erkennt. Auf allen CDs waren so ein grünes Zeichen mit einer 3 drauf, da drunter steht PEGI Pan European Game Information - Welcome. Glaube beim deutschen Spiel muss das USK zeichen drauf sein. Meine deutsche Hülle hat jedenfalls das weiße USK ab 0 freigegeben zeichen drauf. Die Spiel CD jedoch das grüne ab 3. 

Aber das kann ja wohl nicht sein, das ich jetzt schon das 3te Spiel habe und ebenfalls auf Englisch. Aber ausser Ich und M4tthi4s sich noch keiner beschwert hat. Der Verkäufer war nämlich auch ganz überrascht. Das ist irgendwie seltsam.


----------



## M4tthi4s (29. Dezember 2011)

Ok, das hab ich mir auch schon so gedacht. Ich habe zwar eine Antwort von Konami erhalten, allerdings wollten die jetzt noch wissen, wo das Spiel gekauft wurde.
Hab denen auch gleich mal noch geschrieben, dass mit großer Sicherheit einfach die internationale Version (mit PEGI-Logo) in der deutschen Hülle gelandet ist (USK-Logo).

Ich schätze mal, dass ich morgen ne Antwort vom Support erhalte. Allerdings befürchte ich auch schon, dass nach Umtauschen das gleiche Problem wieder auftreten wird. Da ist bestimmt ne ganze Menge an vertauschten DVDs im Umlauf 

PS: Wo hattest du das Spiel her? Bei mir war's vom Online-Shop der Buchhandlung "Thalia".

*Edit:* Ok, Anwort vom Support ist da... es liegt wirklich an der DVD.
Somit kommt nur Umtauschen beim jeweiligen Händler in Frage.
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich ich dabei mehr Glück habe und nicht mehrmals
tauschen muss


----------



## SABINE1985 (7. April 2012)

Hey, ich hab PES 2012 für X Box360 und FIFA für PS Vita jeweils auf deutsch und würd gern gegen englische version tauschen. kann mir jemand helfen?


----------

